#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-09-09
 * ChinnoDog slaps JonathanD around a bit with a large trout
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-09-04
<rickspencer3> hi all
<rickspencer3> I moved to DC a few weeks ago
<rickspencer3> I'd be interested in participating in the loco
<ChinnoDog> hi rickspencer3
 * adom waves to rickspencer3.
<rickspencer3> o/ ChinnoDog and adom
<ChinnoDog> This LoCo is kind of.. stalled. You could attempt to revive it though.
<marcoceppi> revival would be nice
<rickspencer3> hey ChinnoDog and marcoceppi should we do something for the Ubuntu Jam?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-09-06
<adom> re: Ubuntu Jam: if its far enough ahead to schedule around my schedule, and its within decent distance, i could be convinced to attend.
<adom> that is, of course, if others are planning on going as well
<bcurtiswx> I know that Kevin, Myself, and Dan at least will probably attend. It seems the MLK Library is right off the metro (1 block IIRC), so usually easy WMATA access brings more participants
<adom> ive never been to one, is there usefulness for someone like me, that loves Ubuntu but hates Unity? currently using gnome+cairo-dock with ubuntu 13.04.
<adom> like, if i come, will the devoted just thrash me?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-09-07
<marcoceppi> adom: no, that won't happen
<adom> alright, but if i leave there with some "Unity4eva" bruises on my ass, I'm blaming you.
<marcoceppi> it's all about choice man
<adom> i choose to burn unity with fire
<adom> just sayin
 * adom hugs GNOME+cairo-dock.
 * marcoceppi embraces unity, because he likes it
<adom> fair enough
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-09-02
<ChinnoDog> Ubuntu Touch developer meeting \o/
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-09-03
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: are you joining developer meeting?
<JonathanD> developer meeting?
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: Touch app development session in DC. It is on the mailing list.
<ChinnoDog> Wednesday 9/10 6pm
<JonathanD> I can't make it to DC by 6
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: If you would just install a teleporter this wouldn't be an issue.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2016-09-10
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-09-06
<ChinnoDog> Who else is going to All Things Open next month?
<ChinnoDog> marcoceppi: ?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-09-09
<swift110> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-09-07
<swift110-phone__> Hey
